# What brush do you use?



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Slicker brush like this. It's just the one a clicked on. You can get them from literally anywhere. 

Dog Slicker Brush : Amazon.com: Millers Forge Stainless Steel Pins Universal Curved Pet Slicker Brush with Plastic Handle, Regular - MF120 13,Black


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Ok thank you!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't flame me for paying $75 for a brush, but I love this brush. It seems to grip the hair better than any other one I've used, and even works well on my short haired lab mix slicker brush


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

So i will definitely get a high quality slicker brush. Thank you!


----------



## unpublishable (Dec 29, 2021)

Taz Monkey said:


> Don't flame me for paying $75 for a brush, but I love this brush. It seems to grip the hair better than any other one I've used, and even works well on my short haired lab mix slicker brush





Taz Monkey said:


> Don't flame me for paying $75 for a brush, but I love this brush. It seems to grip the hair better than any other one I've used, and even works well on my short haired lab mix slicker brush


Absolutely no shade! The CC line of quotes is so well established and reputable amongst professionals.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just buy the $14 slicker from Petco (Four Paws). Works just fine. 

Metal greyhound comb (fine to coarse) is another must need.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Furminator


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Megora said:


> I just buy the $14 slicker from Petco (Four Paws). Works just fine.
> 
> Metal greyhound comb (fine to coarse) is another must need.


Ok thank you!


----------



## lindaandmylo (2 mo ago)

Brushing frequency varies according to breed. Short-haired dogs such as Dalmatians do not require daily brushing, so it’s fine to do that once a week or every other week. Long-haired breeds, such as Golden Retrievers and Great Pyrenees, must be brushed daily to prevent mat formation.

Matted hair is bad news for any dog. A mat acts as a storage space for twigs, leaves, or dirt – all the things that cause an itch. As a result of the pain as well as irritability, your dog may begin to bite the irritated area.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

I love my chris christensen slicker. Totally worth the $$. Beautifully rounded ends on the pins so it feels like a massage.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

lindaandmylo said:


> Brushing frequency varies according to breed. Short-haired dogs such as Dalmatians do not require daily brushing, so it’s fine to do that once a week or every other week. Long-haired breeds, such as Golden Retrievers and Great Pyrenees, must be brushed daily to prevent mat formation.
> 
> Matted hair is bad news for any dog. A mat acts as a storage space for twigs, leaves, or dirt – all the things that cause an itch. As a result of the pain as well as irritability, your dog may begin to bite the irritated area. Read more complete grooming guide. I hope it will help.


I brush her everyday. And i make sure there are not any mats. I will look at the complete grooming guide thanks.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Bellbird said:


> I love my chris christensen slicker. Totally worth the $$. Beautifully rounded ends on the pins so it feels like a massage.


Ill look into this brush and get a slicker brush for sure.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> I just buy the $14 slicker from Petco (Four Paws). Works just fine.
> 
> Metal greyhound comb (fine to coarse) is another must need.


I'm with Kate. Just buy a cheap brush. I think I paid $3 for my favorite slicker brush.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

lindaandmylo said:


> Brushing frequency varies according to breed. Short-haired dogs such as Dalmatians do not require daily brushing, so it’s fine to do that once a week or every other week. Long-haired breeds, such as Golden Retrievers and Great Pyrenees, must be brushed daily to prevent mat formation.
> 
> Matted hair is bad news for any dog. A mat acts as a storage space for twigs, leaves, or dirt – all the things that cause an itch. As a result of the pain as well as irritability, your dog may begin to bite the irritated area. Read more complete grooming guide. I hope it will help.


I'm gonna be a brat and say if your dog has a correct coat, he will NOT be prone to matting unless he has gone months (includes periods of big sheds) without being brushed, bathed, anything. You are then talking about not just matts, but also hot spots. 

I never randomly brush my dogs unless they pick up burrs outside.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Taz Monkey said:


> Don't flame me for paying $75 for a brush, but I love this brush. It seems to grip the hair better than any other one I've used, and even works well on my short haired lab mix slicker brush


You won't catch me doing any price-shaming for grooming equipment. I bought all my equipment when I had standard poodles. (mucho $$$$) Thanks for the link. It's been years since I bought a new slicker brush. My old ones are getting worn with too many bent pins. I disagree about cheap brushes. I like quality brushes. 

As for grooming frequency, mine go on the grooming table once a week for a brush, a quick toenail grind, an ear check, and a tooth check. In late summer and fall, I check between toes for those sneaky grass seeds. The best defense against dangerous grasses is to keep them out of areas with dangerous grasses, but it pays to be vigilant. If I smell the tell-tale odor of conifer sap, I look for it right away. We have a yard full of conifer trees. Cold cream works well to soften and remove sap; peanut butter works in a pinch.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Megora said:


> I'm gonna be a brat and say if your dog has a correct coat, he will NOT be prone to matting unless he has gone months (includes periods of big sheds) without being brushed, bathed, anything. You are then talking about not just matts, but also hot spots.
> 
> I never randomly brush my dogs unless they pick up burrs outside.


I also notice that intact dogs mat way less than altered dogs. Mine has never had a mat in her life, while my last golden matted all the time. I also am super lazy with brushing and it is not uncommon to go a few weeks without a brush touching my dog. But no mats.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

PalouseDogs said:


> You won't catch me doing any price-shaming for grooming equipment. I bought all my equipment when I had standard poodles. (mucho $$$$) Thanks for the link. It's been years since I bought a new slicker brush. My old ones are getting worn with too many bent pins. I disagree about cheap brushes. I like quality brushes.
> 
> As for grooming frequency, mine go on the grooming table once a week for a brush, a quick toenail grind, an ear check, and a tooth check. In late summer and fall, I check between toes for those sneaky grass seeds. The best defense against dangerous grasses is to keep them out of areas with dangerous grasses, but it pays to be vigilant. If I smell the tell-tale odor of conifer sap, I look for it right away. We have a yard full of conifer trees. Cold cream works well to soften and remove sap; peanut butter works in a pinch.


My groomer has it and I used it and really liked it so I bought one for myself. No regrets. It's nice to hold, and really gets all the way down to the skin. And it feels nice. I tried it out on my own head lol.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> I'm gonna be a brat and say if your dog has a correct coat, he will NOT be prone to matting unless he has gone months (includes periods of big sheds) without being brushed, bathed, anything. You are then talking about not just matts, but also hot spots.
> 
> I never randomly brush my dogs unless they pick up burrs outside.


Same. Only if they've rolled in the dirt and the night before a trial weekend. Correct coats don't mat. I do check my girl for mats. Spaying ruins that perfect coat.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Megora said:


> I'm gonna be a brat and say if your dog has a correct coat, he will NOT be prone to matting unless he has gone months (includes periods of big sheds) without being brushed, bathed, anything. You are then talking about not just matts, but also hot spots.
> 
> I never randomly brush my dogs unless they pick up burrs outside.


My girl hasnt gotten a matt once. Its just the time of season and shes shedding a lot.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

DevWind said:


> Same. Only if they've rolled in the dirt and the night before a trial weekend. Correct coats don't mat. I do check my girl for mats. Spaying ruins that perfect coat.


Is that true? Guess thats why i have seen so many long haired spayed with mats.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Is this a good slicker brush? We dont trust the groomer near us mainly because of expierence and other peoples experience. We had to take our golden there because she needed her nails trimmed and she is scared of our nail trimmers. And i didnt like the way that they cut her nails, it took me coming in for her to let them cut her nails. Also they dont seperate dogs when they are being held to be groomed. Even if the dogs are unfixed. There is another lady by us we are going to try.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

GoldenRetieverL0ver08 said:


> Is that true? Guess thats why i have seen so many long haired spayed with mats.


It is for many. They need their hormones.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

DevWind said:


> It is for many. They need their hormones.


I guess i get why the vet reccomends spaying or neutering but i see that it does more harm than good to golden retrievers.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Taz Monkey said:


> Don't flame me for paying $75 for a brush, but I love this brush. It seems to grip the hair better than any other one I've used, and even works well on my short haired lab mix slicker brush


I will be figuring out if they are worth it soon. I was gifted one today. 🙂


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

DevWind said:


> I will be figuring out if they are worth it soon. I was gifted one today. 🙂


Thats lucky!


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

GoldenRetieverL0ver08 said:


> What brushes would your reccomend? And is this brush safe?


Does that brush have freely rotating pins? If so, that is similar to the gray ‘Evolution’ brush in the pic, third from the left. Mine is about as useful as teats on a bull.

My previous Golden’s rake is second from the left. Gotta’ take care because the teeth are sharp. But he loved having his chest and stomach down that that thing, And of all those that old black rake works the best. By a long shot. That smaller slicker brush was actually for our Dachshund but I use it for the Golden on the ears and behind the ears mainly. 

i had hopes for the big slicker brush, new for this Golden, but it doesn’t do the job the old black rake does. Still use it, it gets some hair, not totally useless. 

That comb is new and I was surprised to see that it cleans out the deeper coat rather well. And it seems detangle both coats and make him look nice. But there’s a technique to it. Sloping the pins into the direction of travel makes it catch. The right angle and pressure are needed, but it gets stuff I wouldn’t think the black rake left behind.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Zerpersande said:


> Does that brush have freely rotating pins? If so, that is similar to the gray ‘Evolution’ brush in the pic, third from the left. Mine is about as useful as teats on a bull.
> 
> My previous Golden’s rake is second from the left. Gotta’ take care because the teeth are sharp. But he loved having his chest and stomach down that that thing, And of all those that old black rake works the best. By a long shot. That smaller slicker brush was actually for our Dachshund but I use it for the Golden on the ears and behind the ears mainly.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Chris Christensen brush review. Bristles are much longer than an ordinary slicker brush. Which makes it a little harder to clean. I didn't feel like it was getting as deep, although it probably was. It did pull out a lot of hair. Is it better? Yes. Do I think it's worth the extra $50-60? No.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

DevWind said:


> Chris Christensen brush review. Bristles are much longer than an ordinary slicker brush. Which makes it a little harder to clean. I didn't feel like it was getting as deep, although it probably was. It did pull out a lot of hair. Is it better? Yes. Do I think it's worth the extra $50-60? No.


Oo thank you!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

While looking for something else on Amazon, this popped up. It appears to be a knock off of the expensive brush. 
Amazon.com: Pet Slicker Brush With Soft Massage Grooming Stainless Steel Pins - Slide This Universal Miracle Coat Slicker Brush for Dematting, Shedding Fur, and Undercoat - Ideal Gift for Professional Pet Groomers - Long Slicker Brush - Flying Pawfect : Pet Supplies


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

DevWind said:


> While looking for something else on Amazon, this popped up. It appears to be a knock off of the expensive brush.
> Amazon.com: Pet Slicker Brush With Soft Massage Grooming Stainless Steel Pins - Slide This Universal Miracle Coat Slicker Brush for Dematting, Shedding Fur, and Undercoat - Ideal Gift for Professional Pet Groomers - Long Slicker Brush - Flying Pawfect : Pet Supplies


Thank you!


----------

